# Power Steering Upgrade



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm looking to put power steering in my '66, which has manual steering and a MY 1970 400 in it. I see a lot of A-body guys are doing the 93-97 Jeep Grand Cherokee box with Lee Manufacturing conversion inserts. My only questions are generally switching from manual to PS. Pictures of the alt/PS setup would be greatly appreciated.

*Has anyone done the GC box on a Pontiac?
*My biggest question is for the bracket(s). Do the 70s have two brackets for the PS and alternator, or is it a single piece (check this eBay listing and this listing, would this be all I need)?

Here's a write-up for an Olds, I'm assuming it's pretty much the same.

EDIT: Just got off the phone with APE. They recommended 5 pieces total: PNs N142H (main bracket), N142F (alternator pivot), N142DN (front alternator strap from a 1969), N142AC (rear alt. strap from a '69), and a "cast bracket" between the PS pump and block, Pontiac PN 9786903 (they don't carry).

EDIT II: See attached for a 1967 setup and a picture of the lower setup for '67-'70. It shows the 9786903 pump mount bracket. I'm guessing this would work?


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

The 70's are two pice thats what i'm going to use. I found a monite carlo ss steering box for mine. Go to car craft's web site they did a story about updateing steering boxes a few years ago i just reread it a mouth or two ago.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hookem, that photo looks exactly what is on both my '65 and my '67. My '65 was converted to PS sometime in the '60's or '70's before I got it. The '67 came that way. I would use the Pontiac brackets and a factory type GM gearbox: they're cheap, come in all sorts of quick ratios, and bolt right in with no mods. No offense, but installing Jeep parts is a definite downgrade in quality. Good luck. (used to be you could get this stuff at the boneyard for little or nothing. Not so anymore, sorry to say)


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm in the Mecca of boneyards (esp. for classics and musclecars), so that's no problem. I'd ideally like to get a monte box, but I'll check out the options. TwinJ, I (think I) found the article you were referring to. Tons of info. I've got some bracketry on the way (67-70). I'll see if I can make it work. If not, I'm sure I can figure something out.

I also hear that the 71+ pump is more desirable for the higher-effort gears due to its higher pressure. I found a '71 pump with block-to-pump bracket on eBay for cheap. I may give this a try.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hookem, I forgot you were in AZ! (and I've bought parts from you!!) good luck on your junkyard crawl..you won't have any issues at all.


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

OK, so I've gathered all the parts (waiting on the correct '67-70 PS pump), and have begun the swap. The JGC box is in, I'm just waiting on the PS pump. Here's a breakdown of parts:

-93-98 Jeep Grand Cherokee power steering box
-67-70 GTO PS/alt bracket (keep in mind I have a '70 400 in my '66)
-67-70 GTO PS pump
-PS pump valve assembly from a mid-80s GM truck (this pumps up the output pressure and converts it to metric)
-80 camaro high-pressure PS line
-Edelmann 90° hose end PN 39106 (low-pressure connection at the steering box)
-Dorman 31011 rag joint

I haven't driven the thing yet, but everything seems to be going along quite swimmingly. I'll post an update after I finish. I do have a question though. I noticed that there seems to be a support missing for the steering shaft. Note in the picture below that there's a hole underneath the a-arm cross shaft. There's another under the steering shaft that you can't see. Combined with the clamp on the steering shaft, this leads me to believe that there's some sort of brace that attaches here. Could anyone confirm?


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, I finished my JCG(?) upgrade. I have the question mark because, although it does have metric fittings, it feels exactly like my '71 Nova did prior to upgrading to a late-model steering box (i.e., pinky-finger steering). I guess that's what you get for picking up a junkyard piece. Though I only drove it around the block, since I still need to get it aligned. Here's how I upgraded my '66 GTO (with '70 400 cid engine) from manual to late-model power steering:

NOTE: I moved the photos to this album.

1. I used engine-specific brackets and power steering pump. In my case, this was a 1970 400 cid. See pics in my initial post for schematic and what the bracketry looks like for 67-70. I found the alternator brackets on eBay for cheap (new), and scored the alt/PS bracket set used (though the aluminum pump-to-block bracket had a crack in it, so I had to weld it up).

2. I hit the junkyard for a late-model PS pump valve assembly. This is said to boost pump output pressure, which is beneficial for the new gear. It also converts the hi-pressure fitting to metric, so you can use a metric hose (and don't have to run Lee adapters). It simply unscrews from the back.


















3. The Jeep Grand Cherokee box is from MYs 1993 - 1997. All are apparently the same, and feature a larger .195" T-bar (for increased effort and feel). It is a bolt-on proposition, though you *must* buy a GTO power steering pitman arm. *Tip for removing the old pitman arm:* Rent a pitman arm puller, and tighten it to put some pressure on the arm. Knock the side of the arm with a ball-peen hammer to knock it loose. Here's some pics, old vs. 'new':

Old









'New' (pre-washed/painted):









4. The rag joint is from a '79 Nova or other GM vehicle (



). In order to make it fit, you may have to drill out the bolt holes on the steering column where it meets the coupler. It's simple, and only takes 5 minutes.










5. For hoses, I used a high-pressure hose from a 1980 Camaro with a 350. I don't have the PN, but I'll get it. It fit pretty well. I also picked up an 



. It's basically a 90° 3/8" hard line with a metric o-ring fitting on one end. I ran standard power steering hose to the low-pressure side of the pump.



















6. The belts and upper hose are different. Make sure to get those when you hit the auto parts store.

7. Make sure to bleed the system prior to use! AGR has a nice write-up on doing this. I also pumped some fluid through it to flush out any old contaminants out (I bought both the pump and box used).

All in all, this was a pretty simple deal. I spent more time waiting to find a proper PS pump (every one was boxed wrong at the local auto parts store) than anything else (save maybe installing the new gear - the cross-member makes it difficult to get the drag link attached to the pitman arm).

Here's how she looks all bolted up:


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

You can relocate your altenator to the drivers side. I have a kit. Very simple.


----------



## bgraham (Dec 28, 2010)

Flaming river has a nice power rack setup if you really want to get into this thing whole hog.... I mean goat


----------

